
On-Demand Loading of JavaScript Logic Via AJAX to Increase Speed - NathanKP
http://experimentgarden.com/loading-javascript-functions-via-ajax
======
byoung2
Is there a reason to use AJAX to write the new JavaScript instead of just
dynamically appending a script tag? jQuery handles the latter very nicely. For
example, you can use the .html() method to write in the new script tag, with
jQuery evaluating the code and then discarding it. You can keep rewriting new
script tags into the same container this way.

~~~
NathanKP
If you dynamically append the script tag you still have to get the script from
somewhere. Hence my library loads the script via AJAX. Rather than using the
roundabout technique of writing another tag, it uses eval() to evaluate the
downloaded JavaScript directly.

~~~
byoung2
_Rather than using the roundabout technique of writing another tag_

This isn't so roundabout:

    
    
      var path = 'http://www.domain.com/script.js';
      $('#code').html('<script type="text/javascript" src="'+path+'">');
    

jQuery loads the script, evaluates it, then discards it.

~~~
NathanKP
To me it seems a little bit more obscure than just loading the JavaScript and
the performing an eval() on it. My other problem is that it discards the
script.

If you replace the contents of #code, perhaps by loading another script it
would also delete the existing script, right?

